# smoke doesn't last long in smokin-it smoker



## murkywaters (Aug 27, 2016)

I bought a smokin-it smoker model 2. I've used it about a dozen times. I have a question about the smoke. It always seems like the smoke starts pretty quickly and it's very intense smoke. Not the light smoke I'm used to with other smokers. But then the smoke only lasts for about 45 minutes or so. And then that's it. You're not supposed to add more wood. So, my question is am I to expect this? I should also add that I used wood chunks. I don't soak them. I use 1 maybe two chunks. (I used more the first time and it made the meat nasty)


----------



## old sarge (Aug 28, 2016)

I have the SI3 and prior to that a Cookshack.  I would typically get an hour to 1 1/2 hour of smoke, depending upon the density of the wood.  After the heavier smoke dwindled down, after roughly 45 to 50 minutes,I could detect very faint wispy smoke but the lighting had to be just right. In any even, I get great smokey tasting food.  The nastiness you experienced was from too much wood producing too much smoke. The smoke only penetrates the meat to just below the surface.  Most of the smoke particles are deposited on the surface and too much is not good.  I actually weigh my wood and cut the chunks into 1, 2, and 3 ounce pieces.  I do keep a few 6 ounce chunks around for a really large cut like a whole packer brisket.  But I typically stay within the 3 ounce range for ribs.  The link below has some good information regarding smoke and about half way through the article addresses smoke flavor. The Smokin-it site has more information.

http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/zen_of_wood.html


----------



## murkywaters (Aug 28, 2016)

Thank you for the info. I had a Bradley smoker before this. I really liked the idea of set it and forget it. But the Bradley is made very cheap. Lots of plastic and i was constantly replacing parts. Either way, the Bradley was able to keep the smoke going for as long as you'd like. But the smoke was always thin. So I guess I was wondering if the short lived smoke with my smokin-it smoker was what it was supposed to be. You're saying it is. So I'm satisfied.


----------



## gregor (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a 2D and my experience is identical to Sarge.


----------



## smokin-pete (Sep 27, 2016)

Are you using chips? If so try chunks they last and I can get smoke for hours. I never use over 8 oz of chunks. 3 or 4 pieces that will weight 7 or 8 oz on big cuts of meat. For Chicken and fish, no wood at all. Just like an Iron skillet you let the seasoned smoker impart the flavor. My chicken with no wood at all. Turns out perfect, skin is done where its finger licking good. Some people clean there smokers back to new each time. Your taking away all the hard work of seasoning the smoker if you do that. Wash the rack and even the rack hanger. Clean the bottom, but never scrub the walls, door or inside. Mine is a dark brown from years of use. And I can do 80 lbs of chicken on my SmokinTex without a drop of wood. 

Spray the chicken skin with Pam cooking spray. Add your rub and smoke 3 hours at 225 Degrees. Comes off the smoker Tender Juicy and wow it taste good. Even the skin is good.

Ordered a Smoikin it #3 today to have a smaller unit to take camping. And will season it for 24 hours before doing anything that will be eaten. I will spray it down with cooking spray. Run the smoker 4 to 6 hours. Then add 8 oz of wood and smoke for 8 hours. Then add wood again and go 8 more hours. Then there will be a big slab of fatback out on the top rack and smoke that 6 to 8 hours. Something about that fat dripping down seasons a smoker where without it. It would take a 20 smokings at 18 hours per smoking to get the same.

Pete


----------



## old sarge (Sep 29, 2016)

I use only chunks.  And I weigh the wood and cut to the weight I want. I use from 3 to 6 ounces of wood depending upon what I am smoking and how much.


----------

